# The Flesh Eater Tank



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey guys, here are some pics and (hopefully) a video of another prop I built called "The Flesh Eater Tank".

It's kind of a steampunk / strickfaden inspired prop for a mad scientist's lab.
























(At some point I'll figure out how to embed a video hehe)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang! That is too cool!


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Hope that works!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The little bugs running around are a hoot


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Pretty slick! Where do the bugs come out from? Looks like they are behind the skull and run around via magnets underneath. How is it reset?


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Hurray MadCity! Glad you posted this here!


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks all! The bugs are "Hex Bugs Nano", I'll post my tutorial video for this in the "How-To's" forum tonight! Here are some more pics from the build:


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:WOW! Very cool build! I love the whole steampunk feel to it. Very impressive Paul. I love it!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

This is just amazing, i love what you did and how real it looks in the dark.


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks so much! I am working on another prop similar to this that I should have completed by the end of the month!.


----------

